# tal vez vendidos a



## irene.acler

De todos modos, los empresarios decidieron dedicarse a una industria más rentable, la inmobiliaria, construyendo apartamentos y hoteles de lujo, *tal vez vendidos a los coreanos* hacia los cuales Santa siente cierta aversión.


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo creo que está bien, pero mejor la opinión de un hispanohablante


----------



## cechulina

Me gustaría ver la versión en italiano para poder ayudarte mejor. ¿La podrías agregar? Yo no usaría ese gerundio de esa forma "construyendo" intentaría otra cosa, pero sin el original es difícil.


----------



## claudine2006

Yo diría "vendíendolos a los coreanos", pero, como dijo cechulina haría falta modificar también la primera parte. Ponlo en italiano, por favor.


----------



## irene.acler

En italiano suena como:
Tuttavia, i propietari dell'impresa decisero di dedicarsi a una industria più redditizia, quella immobiliaria, costruendo appartementi e hotel di lusso che forse sarebbero stati venduti agli stessi coreani verso i quali Santa sente una certa avversione.


----------



## claudine2006

Voy a intentarlo:

(a lo mejor) para venderlos...
Pero, ya sabes, un nativo seguramente podrá darte una opción mejor.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Voy a intentarlo:
> 
> (a lo mejor) para venderlos...
> Pero, ya sabes, un nativo seguramente podrá darte una opción mejor.



Bueno, yo también había pensado en utilizar "para", pero lo que quiero decir es que los coreanos pueden ser los que van a comprar, como puede ser que no...es una hipótesis..no sé...a lo mejor tengo que reformular todo..


----------



## claudine2006

Otra opción que se ha ocurrido:
para que (se) los compren...


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Otra opción que se ha ocurrido:
> para que (se) los compren...



Si puede quedar bien...pero tiene un sentido un poco distinto de lo que quiero proporcionar yo..lo sè, no es tan facil...


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Si puede quedar bien...pero tiene un sentido un poco distinto de lo que quiero proporcionar yo..lo sè, no es tan facil...


Me he perdido....


----------



## irene.acler

Yo también!!!
Es que en el texto no se sabe quien va a comprar los pisos..a lo mejor son los coreanos, pero quien sabe..
Me doy cuenta de que igual soy yo la que complica todo...! Ahora me lo pienso con detalle...


----------



## cechulina

De todos modos, los empresarios decidieron dedicarse a un sector más rentable, el inmobiliario, y construir departamentos y hoteles de lujo que quizas podrían venderselos a los mismos coreanos hacia los cuales Santa tiene cierta aversión.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias cechulina!Asi me suena!!!


----------



## claudine2006

cechulina said:


> De todos modos, los empresarios decidieron dedicarse a un sector más rentable, el inmobiliario, y construir departamentos y hoteles de lujo que quizás podrían venderselos a los mismos coreanos hacia los cuales Santa tiene cierta aversión.


¡Muy bien! 
En español de España es mejor decir "apartamentos/pisos" en lugar de "departamentos".


----------

